# no such file or directory



## tkdjeremy (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea which section to post this in, so I am guessing that this is the right area. Please let me know if it is not.

I am having problems connecting to random websites. Every time I type in an address to a search engine (Mozilla or Explorer) a strange message loads instead of the website, saying "No such file or directory." It happens on different website at different times and if I reload the page a minute or so later, the page loads normally.

What is the problem and is there a solution? I already tried replacing my modem and am still having the same problem.


----------

